# Lotsa New Pictures - December 15, 2006



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2006Dec15

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Poor poor Donald. He looks so miserable. Little Alex is going to be a looker for sure. And that Kitty.........why must they grow up. They are SO SO cute as kittens.......I sent Jamuko a PM to make sure she saw the picture of her bird. Think you ought to name it "Virginia".............


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, these pictures are wonderful.

I feel so sorry for Donald and hope he recovers. Any ideas on what is wrong? That was a lot of fluid to draw out and it looks like there is still more in there.

Alex is already gracing my desktop. I couldn't resist. Love at first sight. And Pilgrim is growing so fast. I'm really glad he didn't get sick. His crop "hanging low" is so cute. I love them so much at his age.

"Pidgey" looks really good considering all the traveling he has done. He is a lucky little bird to be with you.

I can see how you couldn't resist Shadow. What a sweetie. In some pictures he looks like a kitten and others he looks mature. His fur is really striking - so shiny and healthy.

Thanks a lot. I really enjoyed these.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WoW! Alex and Pilgrim are going to be beautiful adults! Can't wait to see pictures when they are older!

Pidgey is such a cutie and I know will do well! Always GREAT news to hear that the trips these birds can take through the mail system ends up so well!!

Poor Donald! I join others to wish him well with LOTS of HUGS and SCRITCHES! I SURE hope he recovers! He's such a great looking duck! 

Well, now, being a cat person...AND, with TWO Black Cats of my own. Welcome to the forum, Shadow! You are purrrfectly beautiful!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Terry,

I'm so sorry to hear about poor Donald, hope you can get to the bottom of his health issue/issues and he gets better real soon.

Alex and Pilgrim are beautiful. They compliment each other nicely.

I bet Shadow is getting quite comfortable in her new home, and I'm sure quite happy to be off the street.

That is a good looking pigeons that flew your way from Jamuko.

Georgette is quite a looker also. LOL


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Thanks for the pictures Terry.  
So sorry Donald is feeling poorly.  I'm sure he felt much better after getting all that *yuk* out of his crop. Special wishes that he recovers without incident.

The pijjies are darling as is Shadow.  
Georgette is quite the lady, all dressed up in her fancy christmas attire.  

Cindy


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Great photos! Enjoyed viewing each and every one of them! Like all the others, my best to Donald in his recovery. Sounds like he is a "lucky duck" to have waddled his way into your life! I had a kitty cat named Maya who looked just like your Shadow... so sweet. Thanks again.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terry, 

Great pictures yet again I also feel terrible for poor Donald, one can cleary see that he's in distress. I hope you can get him well again soon! 

The other pictures are just dandy and little Pilgrim is turning into a stunning looking young pigeon. All those fantail babies of yours are so different and unique!!!

That was AWFULLY nice and so very thoughtful of George to bring you this very personal and special gift of the Christmas decorated Goose

Very nice GEORGE!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lovebirds said:


> I sent Jamuko a PM to make sure she saw the picture of her bird. Think you ought to name it "Virginia".............


What and give HIM an identity complex???  Jamuko's Pidgey is most assuredly a male or a very, very boyish girl!  

Terry


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Alex looks like she has a necklace around her neck. I hope lil Donald recovers, he looks so under the weather. All looks promising!

Feather


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Sorry for this being so long, but some of this info may be useful to others here with regard to any kind of bird ..

Thanks so much for having a look everyone and for all the well wishes for Donald. Donald is a long way from being out of the woods. I spoke with my beloved Dr. Lee late this afternoon about Donald to see if I was going to be in deep doodoo for doing what I had done or if Dr. Lee approved or was at least OK with it. I couldn't speak with him this morning and something had to be done to get Donald some relief.

I was kind of shocked when Dr. Lee got on the phone and said "What! That duck is still alive?" I wasn't there last night when Dr. Lee treated Donald and his compadre, Drake. Dr. Lee told me that Donald was so close to a goner last night that he couldn't believe the duck was still alive. 

Soooo, I fessed up about sucking 165 cc's of fluid out of the crop and adding Nystatin to the drug "cocktail". Thank goodness, Dr. Lee was OK with this. He than said, "Well, if he's still alive then start him on Flagyl (metronidazole) too". "If it's bacterial, fungal, or protozoal, then we've got a chance" The prognosis is still very guarded, but since Dr. Lee thought the bird would be dead long before now, I think we have a chance. Dr. Lee did say that if the crop problem isn't resolved by meds that it is a blockage or foreign object (hook, fishing line, or large piece of something that can't pass through) and that Donald will not survive. We discussed surgically opening the crop, but Dr. Lee recommended giving the drugs a few days to work. If no improvement, then we'll go for broke and do the surgery (assuming Donald can hang in there that long and is strong enough to be put under for the procedure).

I'll be posting something in separate threads about Georgette and also Shadow when I get a moment  

Terry


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> Pidgey is such a cutie...


Why... thank you!

Terry,

That's certainly a weird-colored fluid. It almost looks like environmentally-friendly antifreeze (the pink stuff). Is there any way that you can test it (scent, if nothing else)? If it's pink because of blood mixed with water, you'd want to examine it microscopically for blood cells--those would be pretty easy to see, actually, even without centrifuging it.

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pidgey said:


> Terry,
> 
> That's certainly a weird-colored fluid. It almost looks like environmentally-friendly antifreeze (the pink stuff). Is there any way that you can test it (scent, if nothing else)? If it's pink because of blood mixed with water, you'd want to examine it microscopically for blood cells--those would be pretty easy to see, actually, even without centrifuging it.
> 
> Pidgey


The fluid was actually just cloudy colored .. I think the pink tint came from the poor lighting and a pink colored towel that was in an adjacent area. The fluid was smelly .. not horribly so but definitely noticeably so .. the bad smell was not anti-freezy but more like spoiled or sour.

Terry


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I don't know about ducks--do they get problems with flagellating protozoa (Trichomonads, Hexamita, Giardia) or Canker? I can see them swimming in infested water and getting horrible cases but they're more than likely normally immune, right? Of course, an individual might lose that for whatever reason...

Pidgey


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

TAWhatley said:


> Dr. Lee told me that Donald was so close to a goner last night that he couldn't believe the duck was still alive.
> 
> Soooo, I fessed up about sucking 165 cc's of fluid out of the crop and adding Nystatin to the drug "cocktail". Thank goodness, Dr. Lee was OK with this.


Hi Terry, 

Just goes to show you/us that vets don't know everything. Sure they are a very valuable "assets" to have for rehabbers and pet owners alike, but they don't always know more than our collective knowledge. I'm not surprised that Dr. Lee endorsed what you did for Donald and given the circumstances. You are in the forefront and he's a secondary "character" only giving his "professional" opinion. Not to disuade from Mr. Lee's accomplishments or knowledge but, you probably know just as much or nearly as much as he does and have just as good instincts


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Terry,

So sorry about Donald....hope he is still with us this morning and feeling better.

The babies are, of course, too adorable.

And Georgette will be a great addition to the gang.....especially this time of year...that was a thoughtful gift from George.

Linda


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Donald died at 9:45 AM this morning. He was looking very poorly at 7:30 when I checked him and gave him the morning meds. When I went back about 2 hours later to have another look it was obvious that the end was very near. I just kept him company until he passed.

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Oh Darn it Terry

I think we are all used to hearing this same thing from down and out birds you and others rescue, and it's never nice to read about. I always hope and figure that a somewhat positive outcome will occur and the bird in question will be ok. I'm sorry to hear that this wasn't the case for poor Donald


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terry, 

I still maintain that you, or any serious and experienced rehabilitator knows just as much, has the same instincts and insights as any vet. You yourself probably already knew that Donald's chances were slim but you did what you had to do instinctually for him and used a common sense approach like always. 

Unfortunately for Donald, Dr. Lee's opinion was right but he's still just a human like you or I, with limitations.

It really is such a shame and it's heartbreak to read about these unfortunate cases. I hate it


Hugs,


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear Donald didn't make it, at least he knew you tried your best and made his passing comfortable and didn't let him go alone. You're dedication to all your patients goes well above and beyond the call of duty, you're an angel of mercy.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, I am very sorry to read about Donald passing away. He was such a beautiful little guy.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I too am sorry that Donald didn't make it BUT.......it's always better to know that an animal passed while being cared for and loved than knowing that one has died a cold lonely death out in this big world with no comfort what so ever. You did what you could and his last days were peaceful and quiet at least.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Don't know why, but Donald's death affected me much more powerfully than I had anticipated, especially since ALL the deaths affect me emotionally!

Maybe because he reminded me so much of Mr. Flapper? Maybe because I loved him the moment I saw him? 

Reason doesn't matter, I am just so VERY SORRY. Thank goodness you were there with him, Terry!

We always HOPE, even when a prognosis is poor!

I am sure, Donald, that you are happy in the place we call "Beyond the Rainbow Bridge."

Farewell, handsome Donald!


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Sorry to hear about Donald.  

But I love the other pix - especially the babies and the pigeon.

The cat's cool too.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pidgey said:


> I don't know about ducks--do they get problems with flagellating protozoa (Trichomonads, Hexamita, Giardia) or Canker? I can see them swimming in infested water and getting horrible cases but they're more than likely normally immune, right? Of course, an individual might lose that for whatever reason...
> 
> Pidgey


Hi Pidgey,

They can get trichomoniasis .. http://www.wildlifeinformation.org/...istPages/Waterfowl/list_waterfowldiseases.htm

Ducks, kind of like our beloved pigeons, can harbor quite a few nasty things and not succumb to them.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks everyone for your comments about Donald. He was one of those cases where saving him would have been a real miracle. It's really unfortunate that his rescuers were so inexperienced and didn't realize the fact that by the time a bird looks sick to a human, the bird is really, really, really sick. This has been a hard lesson for them. The rescuers are twin sisters who try so hard to help the birds at Laguna Niguel Regional Park .. they are just operating at an extreme disadvantage because they are inexperienced and also a bit too willing to believe some of the BS they are told when they try to get improvements for the birds at this location. Hopefully, they will be quick learners.

They even asked me if I thought is was OK that they removed Drake from the park .. they still don't get the concept that Drake, Donald, and all the other domestics at this park were dumped there by their humans and are at extreme risk .. especially at this park .. it is HUGE and very wild with coyotes, raccoons, birds of prey, and most unfortunately, lots and lots of slovenly humans who leave a ton of harmful trash. 

You can't even walk the shoreline of this lake without getting entangled in fishing line, hooks, sinkers, or having to dodge broken glass bottles, plastic can holders, and all sorts of dangerous debris left there by the "sportsmen" who fish there and park visitors who just don't care. It would take a truly massive effort to get this place cleaned up and then an equally massive effort to see that it stayed that way and that the animal abandonment laws were obeyed and enforced.

The domestic geese there have been allowed to breed until their numbers are frightening. I've already been called there several years ago to capture and find homes for about 60 of these geese. The last time I was there, I know the number of domestic geese is back up around 80 or more again. Nobody does anything about it.

Please, don't even suggest, anyone, that I take this "project" on. It is beyond my resources right now, and frankly, it's time that the people who frequent this place and the park management seriously get off their duffs and do what needs to be done.

OK .. enough .. I'm getting too fired up about this .. yet again.

Terry


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

TAWhatley said:


> *Donald died at 9:45 AM this morning.*
> Terry


 My condolences Terry.

Cindy


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Oh Terry, poor Donald....he did look sooo sick. 

Thanks for trying your best to help him.

Linda


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Georgette ..*

So, it's around noon (I think) when the doorbell rings. Who is there? None other than our very own George Simon. George has two animal carriers with him and something in a plastic bag. He starts talking a mile a minute about having rescued a duck on his way up to JEDDS. Naturally, he would know to bring the duck to me since I'm right on the way. 

I'm totally falling for this story .. the animal carriers made for a very convincing scene  

THEN, George hands me the plastic bag and inside is the most beautiful Georgette!

Many thanks to George for Georgette and the donation of the carriers. 

Our George has a wonderful sense of humor!

Thanks again, George, for the lovely "rescued" duck .. who I think is actually a goose!

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Shadow .. I Did A Bad Thing ..*

Which was lie to a child ..

Yesterday, a young boy came to the house and asked me about the cat I had rescued. Turns out the cat (now Shadow) belonged to his younger brother.

Once I realized who the boy was and where he lived, I knew I could not return Shadow there. 

This is a nice enough family, but I've had to round up their rabbits from the street .. also their chickens .. and also their dog. It took them a week to come looking for their cat.

I told him that the cat had gone to a rescue person (not bothering to mention that this person was me) and that the cat had already been adopted (also not mentioning that I was the adopter) and that I would not be able to return the cat.

I'm halfway ashamed of myself but halfway glad that Shadow came my way and that I'm keeping her. 

Terry


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

TAWhatley said:


> So, it's around noon (I think) when the doorbell rings. Who is there? None other than our very own George Simon. George has two animal carriers with him and something in a plastic bag. He starts talking a mile a minute about having rescued a duck on his way up to JEDDS. Naturally, he would know to bring the duck to me since I'm right on the way.
> 
> I'm totally falling for this story .. the animal carriers made for a very convincing scene
> 
> ...


Great story Terry.  


About Shadow & the boy. It doesn't sound like they are the most responsible folks.
You actually didn't tell a lie. You just didn't go into detail about who adopted Shadow.  

Cindy


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I agree with Cindy! Shadow is in the BEST hands now. What a shame if she had been returned and something bad happened to her!

As far as I'm concerned, pussyfootin' couldn't have happened to a better pussy! 

I REALLY appreciate your Shadow rescue AND determination to keep her!  (and, of course, NOT to mention Shadow's feelings in this matter!)


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

TAWhatley said:


> ...it's time that the people who frequent this place and the park management seriously get off their duffs and do what needs to be done...
> Terry


Absolutely!!! Well stated.

So sorry that Donald didn't make it. You provided comfort and tender loving care during his passing. This is one of the most compassionate things one individual can do for another.

Love the grin on little Alex. What a cute little fluffball!!

Pilgrim is growing into one flashy bird. Getting ready for lift off! 

Shadow seems sleeker already. Very elegant with those gold eyes! So glad you acted in Shadow's best interest with the boy.

Georgette is gorgeous! George Simon has excellent taste in ducks.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Terry,
Sorry about Donald. Yes, he died, but he wasn't alone, cold, wet, being attacked while he was so vulnerable and aware.
Georgette is a beauty. What an easy pet to care for, quiet, doesn't eat much, and clean.
Shadow, well that was definitely a good save. You know if you returned her, the next time you would have seen her, it would most likely have been lying on the side of the road, or a case of abuse,so, with you not only is she safe, she's well cared for , loved, and just plain spoiled rotten.
Alex and Pilgrim, oh, what cuties. I love them both. I don't know if you do it, but when I have babies, I love picking them up and putting them against my cheek. I love to feel their little rubbery feeling beak nuzzles and hear the squeaky peepers/
Daryl


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Shadow Is ..*

In heat .. she's obviously a bit older than I thought. Thank goodness I got her when I did or now we would be entertaining the thought of kittens. She is just loving up everything in her sight, meowing, whining, and generally driving me crazy. When this is over, she will get spayed.

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

*Caught in the nick of time!*

So glad you got Shadow when you did!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

OH boy, Terry, I feel for ya...been around female cats in heat and they can be something else! SO glad you are getting her spayed, but I would not have thought otherwise...

HUGS to ALL


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

mr squeaks said:


> OH boy, Terry, I feel for ya...been around female cats in heat and they can be something else! SO glad you are getting her spayed, but I would not have thought otherwise...
> 
> HUGS to ALL


Thanks, Shi .. actually I am about ready to drive to Arizona tonight, so get ready .. cripes !! this young one is driving me into the trees.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> Thanks, Shi .. actually I am about ready *to drive to Arizona tonight*, so get ready .. cripes !! this young one is driving me into the trees.
> 
> Terry



You ARE??? WHERE in AZ??? Anywhere near Cindy and me in MESA, AZ??? Oh nuts, I bet you were just kidding, right? 

Oh yeah, some queens in heat will do that!! Especially when there isn't a tom around...or, on second thought, EVEN with a tom around!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

mr squeaks said:


> You ARE??? WHERE in AZ??? Anywhere near Cindy and me in MESA, AZ??? Oh nuts, I bet you were just kidding, right?
> 
> Oh yeah, some queens in heat will do that!! Especially when there isn't a tom around...or, on second thought, EVEN with a tom around!


Yeah .. I've been known to do Lake Forest to Phoenix in well less than 7 hours .. no problem .. (but we ain't talking about that).

Shi and Cindy .. for real .. the next time I am near Phoenix, I'll let you know and we'll do lunch or something.

I have already met Cindy in a way through Chuck .. what a wonderful man!

You have never seen anything quite as wonderful as a huge 18 wheeler pulling up to the curb of my duck park, seeing Chuck get out, us meeting, and then seeing the birds inside the truck. OMG they are spoiled! Love you Chuck and Cindy!

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

mr squeaks said:


> You ARE??? WHERE in AZ??? Anywhere near Cindy and me in MESA, AZ??? Oh nuts, I bet you were just kidding, right?


Yeah, I was kidding about that but not about the other post .. you still better get ready .. I'll get there one of these days.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

YOU ARE ON, Terry!!  Lunch will even be on me!  

Yep, I think Chuck and Cindy are QUITE special too!!


----------



## mrflapper (Apr 12, 2006)

*oooh*

Ooh those Donald photos are tough to look at. You can see it in their eyes when they're that sick... poor thing. I hope he feels better quickly or doesn't suffer long.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

mrflapper said:


> Ooh those Donald photos are tough to look at. You can see it in their eyes when they're that sick... poor thing. I hope he feels better quickly or doesn't suffer long.


Hi Tiff,

Donald didn't make it and passed away the day following the photos, as I recall. Still, he did his part for abandoned ducks by making his rescuers aware that A) he never should have been where he was to start with, B) when they thought he wasn't well, he really, really, really wasn't well, C) they will never wait as long as they did if they ever see a duck that they think isn't well, and D) they went ahead and removed and adopted two domestic ducks from this place (Laguna Niguel Regional Park) and have given them a great home.

Terry


----------



## mrflapper (Apr 12, 2006)

*Rest in Peace, Donald*

Well I'm glad to hear Donald did all he could to help his friends. He sure didn't look good. It's tough to see them with that look in their eyes. At least two others have a good home now. And Donald is at peace.


----------

